
Fortnite’s Marshmello concert was a bizarre and glimpse of the future - rjtavares
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/2/18208223/fortnite-epic-games-marshmello-concert-exciting-bizarre-future-music
======
justtopost
Besides the title gore, is this writing basically contentless? No idea how
many people 'attended', Sixty? Thousands? No idea how it was monitized
(Something about hats and emotes), or even what players did to 'participate'
other than playing the game to promoted music? Did they make 100 or a million?
All I get are vauge descriptions of flashing lights and a fortnite ad.

~~~
rjtavares
Yes, I agree it was a bad article choice on my part.

The concert uploaded to Yotube has 17 million views [1] and you can see what
players did there, and there was a claim by Geoff Keighley[2] that 10 million
people watched it live.

A better article: [https://www.wired.com/story/fortnite-marshmello-concert-
vr-a...](https://www.wired.com/story/fortnite-marshmello-concert-vr-ar-
multiverse/)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyBb6Ha1Un4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyBb6Ha1Un4)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/geoffkeighley/status/1091876478092865536](https://twitter.com/geoffkeighley/status/1091876478092865536)

